# How many bettas are too many bettas?



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

I love my scaly fish children and I have two of them, a female and a male. I always thought two bettas are enough one person needs (they're separated, of course). I was at the pet store and absolutely fell in love with a betta I saw for sale. He had a navy body and bright orange fins. I think he was a crown tail. If he is still at the pet store when I go tomorrow, I'd love to buy him. But is three bettas too many bettas? How many bettas can you have before you have a fish loving problem? yes this is a serious question, haha.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

For me, right now, two is my absolute limit. Hell, one is already more than enough considering how I have to find a pet sitter every summer. But nope I caved in and my new tank will be here in two days. In the future when I no longer have to go home for summers and hopefully live in a larger space, four would be my limit.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Well seeing as two years ago, Just over two years ago that is. I didn't care about fish at all and really didn't like them and now I have 11 (including the walmart rescue) lol. My limit was 1...then 2...then 3...then 4...then 5...you get the point. I want to eventually downsize to three though. 

To me, it's not really "how many fish is too many" it's "how many water changes is too many" if you can't follow a water change schedule consistently then you have too many. If you can't care properly for another don't get another, but if you have the time for one more than go for it. 

A couple of mine admittedly are pity buys or complete impulse buys. But I make sure they each recieve proper care. and Everyone is in a proper sized tank with a heater. I even have a couple rescues. Would I get another now? no. I don't have the tank space nor do I have any extra supplies (besides a 1.77 gallon KK and a 1.5g tank, and a cursed 2.5g tank). That's why I have a rescue that is going to either my roommate or someone on this site that i have set up in case my roommate decides she doesn't want her. 

It's all up to you and what kind of time you have.


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

It's just so hard to stop yourself from buying a fish. I know I have room for him and I'd have time to care for the extra little guy. I'd DEFINITELY stop at 3 though. But we'll see what I say when I see another cute (his case) or neglected fish at the store. It was almost a week ago I saw him though, so he may very well be gone. If he is still there, then I guess he was meant to be my fish  If he's gone, I'll be disappointed but maybe he'd be in a 1000000gallon tank somewhere else , haha. He was definitely a unique fish so I'm not getting my hopes up for him to be there, but planning ahead if I'm lucky.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have 7. They all get weekly water changes on Wednesday.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Who knows. I have one boy, Braveheart, that was at the store for well over a month and a half. He's blind and has been since who knows when as I got him that way. My girl Zeniba stunted her growth in the cup as she had been there for over a month. My boy Calcifer was in the store for over a month or so as well due to his pricing, he didn't have any health issues that were too bad besides being a little lethargic in the cup. 

It's definitely possible. Definitely check and if you can take care of a third go for it.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 5, 2015)

It's definitely hard to take care of more than two Bettas if you would like I could take one of the ones you have off your hands, and you can go ahead and buy the one from the store. I've been looking for a betta for a long time. So if you like we can go through with this. I promise to provide your Betta a good home.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

It's not hard to take care of more than two. There can get to the point where it's cumbersome, yes. But it's not hard.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 5, 2015)

BettaStarter24 said:


> It's not hard to take care of more than two. There can get to the point where it's cumbersome, yes. But it's not hard.


 Hello betta starter 24, I noticed you have lots of rescued Bettas and was wondering if you still have anything I can adopt. I have been in search of a betta for weeks now I hope you do bye!


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

IDK, depends on how much space and time you have as well as your other pets. If you start dreading having to change the water on another tank on a tired day, you've got a few too many. 

My stand on a hobby is, it should be something you can do on your free time.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

We in total have 10 (my mom has 2, and I now have 8 in my room) I have 4 2.5 planted tanks, and 4 5-5.5 gal planted tanks, now that I have an even number, I can evenly distribute wc days, the 2.5s will get their wc on Thursday, and the 5s will get the wc on Saturday when I have all day. I take it slow, and pace myself, so I don't do too much. With the planted tanks, it takes a load off of me because I don't worry with 100%s anymore, Oscar is my only 5 gal that isn't planted. For now that is.
So in short, it all just depends on what your schedule is like, and what your abilities are. If you feel like you can handle 3 go for it! If not, that's ok too, take care of the 2 you have, and give them the best you have! For me having 8 breaks my boredom, I do a wc/top off/ of scoop poop when i get bored. I enjoy it. I will say, my definite limit is 8, I have spare tanks, but no spare heaters, and the spare tanks I do have, will be used as hospital tanks (since I broke my first one).


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you for your input everyone! After understanding that it is okay to have more than two bettas, and determining that it would not be a problem to do an extra water change during the week or show them equal love, I went by the pet store today. Thankfully, he was still there! I picked up little Draco this afternoon. Meet Draco  (Yes he was named after Draco from Harry Potter) His colors were too cool to pass up! [He's still in the petstore cup here because his colors showed up best in that light. ]


----------



## Panacea (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow, congratulations! Draco is lovely, very unique coloring. Never seen a veil tail like that. I used to have 8 or 9 at a time a while back, but several of the poor dears have since passed on due to health complications, etc. :-( That was basically my limit, but I only have 5 now, including my brother's. Planning to get more eventually, because I have more than enough spare supplies.


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you! His colors really are what caught my eye. I hope to get to the point where I have more, but there is only so much room  I could have them all. Also, I certainly know how sad it is to lose a betta, I had a hard time buying another after losing my first fish.  I also have so many spare ornaments because I can't go to a pet store without buying them something!


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

I don't even want to say how many I have!! LOL I'll have to count...::Runs upstairs to her and hubby room:: 19 upstairs in our bedroom::runs downstairs, trips over dog..ugh!:: and 2 down stairs in the living room in QT tanks  Weekly water changes, a few tanks a day and I have a small index card on each tank saying when it got changed and what that fish eats. Most everyone eats frozen blood worms but some will eat freeze dried (luckily!) so those not so picky ones make my feeding go faster lol But I can't forget who eats what and who won't eat what, or the food will waste in their tanks lol So any time I can get one more to eat freeze dried is a win for me!


----------



## Aly Homewood (Jul 4, 2015)

Danielaterebey said:


> It's definitely hard to take care of more than two Bettas if you would like I could take one of the ones you have off your hands, and you can go ahead and buy the one from the store. I've been looking for a betta for a long time. So if you like we can go through with this. I promise to provide your Betta a good home.


No, not really, I have 7 bettas, and they're all just fine, it absolutely all depends on how much space you have and how much work your willing to put in (as well as experiance, but that matters less so than the others.) Besides, why would one give up a beloved pet to a complete stranger for a betta at the store, even a beautiful one.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

SusieG said:


> I don't even want to say how many I have!! LOL I'll have to count...::Runs upstairs to her and hubby room:: 19 upstairs in our bedroom::runs downstairs, trips over dog..ugh!:: and 2 down stairs in the living room in QT tanks  Weekly water changes, a few tanks a day and I have a small index card on each tank saying when it got changed and what that fish eats. Most everyone eats frozen blood worms but some will eat freeze dried (luckily!) so those not so picky ones make my feeding go faster lol But I can't forget who eats what and who won't eat what, or the food will waste in their tanks lol So any time I can get one more to eat freeze dried is a win for me!


Sounds like you have your hands full lol. I can't imagine doing 21 on my own. 

Though Just a warning, freeze dried bloodworms or freeze dried foods in general aren't the best for them as they do pose the risk of bloat. I'd recommend trying Omega One Pellets or NLS pellets if you are able.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Danielaterebey said:


> It's definitely hard to take care of more than two Bettas if you would like I could take one of the ones you have off your hands, and you can go ahead and buy the one from the store. I've been looking for a betta for a long time. So if you like we can go through with this. I promise to provide your Betta a good home.


Uh...No it isn't hard to take care of more than two betta fish. Why don't YOU go and buy one from the store and stop hassling people for their betta's.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I only own six right now. But I have been really busy so maybe more later.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

All you need is one betta before you get addicted. My friend got a 10gal betta tank 2 weeks ago, she's wanting more. I personally have 5. I went from 1 to 5 in under a year.

Draco is really pretty!!!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

SusieG, I know you didn't ask, but I have to agree with BettaStarter. Bloodworms -- frozen or FD -- are not a complete diet. New Life Spectrum (Betta or semi-floating) or Omega One Betta Buffet are a nourishing complete diet. Once your fish are trained to eat them, that's all you have to feed them.

Just looking out for your fish. That's what I do.


----------



## EdBetaRed (Dec 4, 2015)

If you got them in all your Breakfast bowls and no room for cereal thats maybe too many


----------



## Aly Homewood (Jul 4, 2015)

EdBetaRed said:


> If you got them in all your Breakfast bowls and no room for cereal thats maybe too many


Yeah, you can have however many bettas you can take proper care of.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 ^^

Even one is too many if you can't take care of it properly.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

They do get NLS pellets now that most will eat pellets. Most of mine are from breeders, not pet stores, so they would not eat pellets for a while. But now most of them do luckily because it also takes more time with frozen blood worms lol


----------

